# Spruced Up a Drill Press



## Tmate (Nov 8, 2020)

I got tired of looking at the "arc of shame" on my 1940s Walker Turner drill press (a fugitive from a school shop class) and its wimpy base.  I bought a base and swivel table from a Delta DP 220 off eBay.  The 220 was a 14" model so I added a 1/2" spacer between the table support and the table to accommodate my 15" Walker Turner.

Next step is to re-install my table height adjustment hardware (from a Bugo torch holder assembly).


----------

